# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Kinderangsten - Artikel

## Agnes574

Kinderangsten 

Iedereen is wel eens bang ...
Bang zijn hoort bij het leven. Niet alleen kinderen zijn wel eens bang. Ook volwassenen kunnen wel eens bang zijn. Angst speelt immers een belangrijke rol in het leven. Het is een overlevingsmechanisme tegen bedreigende situaties. Het helpt het lichaam om te ontsnappen aan die dreiging. Wanneer je bijvoorbeeld een examen moet afleggen, kan je last hebben van angst. Deze angst brengt ook altijd een vorm van spanning met zich mee. Die spanning stelt jou in staat om zeer geconcentreerd aan te vallen op de taak waar je bang voor bent. En meestal presteer je dan beter dan je ooit van jezelf had verwacht. Angsten zijn ook zinvol: ze zorgen ervoor dat je voorzichtig bent, bijvoorbeeld in het verkeer. 

Soorten angsten bij jonge kinderen 
Datgene waarvoor we bang zijn en de manier waarop we met onze angsten omgaan, veranderen voortdurend. Bij een jong kind hangen de angsten samen met zijn verstandelijke ontwikkeling: hoe meer het kind de wereld ziet, beleeft, en toch nog niet helemaal begrijpt, des te meer dingen er bijkomen waar het bang voor kan worden.
Angsten hangen ook samen met ervaringen.Wanneer je bijvoorbeeld ooit werd gebeten door een hond, kan je angst krijgen voor alle honden.
In elke ontwikkelingsfase komen specifieke angsten voor. Deze angsten zijn normaal. Angsten kunnen opkomen, verdwijnen en na een tijdje terugkeren. Zo kan je kind van 2 jaar bang zijn voor het donker, een beetje later niet meer, en dan rond de leeftijd van 4 jaar opnieuw. Sommige angsten komen ook in een andere vorm terug.
Wel heeft elk kind specifieke angsten en gaat het op een eigen manier om met angsten. Sommige kinderen zijn haast nergens bang voor, andere voor zowat alles. Het ene kind is erg bang voor het donker, het andere voor dieren. In wat volgt bespreken we enkele vaak voorkomende angsten bij jonge kinderen. 

Leeftijd
-Een kind is bang voor …0-2 jaar 
*vallen
*harde geluiden
*plots opduikende, onverwachte,grote voorwerpen
*onbekende omgeving, onbekende dingen
*vreemden
*scheiding van de ouder
*water/toilet ...

-...2-4 jaar
*water/toilet
*scheiding van ouder
*geluiden (stofzuiger, vliegtuig)
*donker
*griezels en “enge” beesten
*dieren
*natuurgeweld (onweer)
*verandering van omgeving
*angsten door denken op peutermanier
*angsten door beschadiging van eigen lichaam
*bang voor de dokter, de kapper,de tandarts,…

Angst voor harde geluiden 
Kort na de geboorte tonen baby’s schrikreacties bij harde geluiden. Ze zijn ook bang om te vallen. Wanneer er plots een groot voorwerp in de buurt verschijnt, bijvoorbeeld een gezicht dat plots boven de wieg verschijnt, schrikken ze. Ook kinderen tussen 2 en 4 jaar kunnen nog angst hebben voor sterke geluiden, zoals bijvoorbeeld een stofzuiger of een straaljager. 

Angst voor pijn 
Baby’s laten angstreacties zien wanneer ze pijn hebben. Hun hartslag zal dan versnellen.Tot de leeftijd van 4 jaar nemen angstreacties door of voor pijn af, daarna kunnen ze weer toenemen. 

Vreemdenangst 
Rond de leeftijd van 6 à 8 maanden leert je kind onderscheid te maken tussen vertrouwde mensen en vreemden. Rond die leeftijd reageren veel baby’s heftig op veranderingen in de omgeving. Ook op de aanwezigheid van vreemden kunnen ze angstig reageren. Elk gezicht dat de baby niet bekend is, kan hem afschrikken. Je kind wordt zich bewust van het onderscheid tussen zichzelf en de ander. Baby’s gaan dan steun zoeken bij vertrouwde personen. Je baby kan met zijn gezichtje diep in je nek wegkruipen, draait zich weg van vreemden of begint te wenen. De aanwezigheid van moeder of vader geeft je kind een gevoel van veiligheid, geborgenheid en bescherming. Dit is een heel belangrijke fase in zijn ontwikkeling. 

Scheidingsangst 
Rond de leeftijd van 8 maanden begint je kind voor het eerst verdrietig te reageren als vertrouwde mensen uit zijn omgeving even weggaan. Dit wordt 'scheidingsangst' genoemd. Deze angst is meestal het hevigst tussen 8 en 18 maanden. Je kind ziet jou weggaan, maar weet nog niet of en wanneer je terugkomt. Het voelt zich veilig bij jou, en plots valt die veiligheid weg. Dat kan soms hevige reacties teweegbrengen.
Wanneer je kind jou ziet verdwijnen, begint het te huilen. Je kind wil niet meer naar de opvang of wil niet meer alleen gaan slapen. In deze periode kan het gebeuren dat je kind ’s nachts wakker wordt en begint te huilen.
Scheidingsangst komt bij ieder kind voor, maar het ene kind reageert angstiger dan het andere. Deze angst kan blijven tot de leeftijd van 3 jaar. Vanaf de leeftijd van 2,5 jaar kunnen kinderen zich over het algemeen behoorlijk veilig voelen in aanwezigheid van 'vreemde' personen.
Bij jongere kinderen duurt de gewenningsperiode bij vaag bekende personen langer. Rond de leeftijd van 4 jaar zal je kind steeds beter tegen een korte scheiding van zijn ouders kunnen. De omgeving wordt vertrouwder, je peuter is zelfredzamer geworden en kan al beter praten. 

Angst voor het donker, monsters en spoken 
Kinderen tussen 2 en 4 jaar hebben een rijke fantasie. In het duister verandert alles plots in iets angstaanjagends. Ze zien bijvoorbeeld bewegende gordijnen veranderen in spoken. Het komt ook vaak voor dat ze ervan overtuigd zijn dat er een leeuw of een monster onder hun bed zit. Kinderen zijn op die leeftijd ook verzot op sprookjes en verhaaltjes. Ze voegen er vaak nog verhaaltjes aan toe. Het komt vaak voor dat ze fantasie en werkelijkheid met elkaar mengen. Ze kunnen die twee immers moeilijk uit elkaar houden. Deze fantasieën kunnen je kind dan ook erg bang maken en hun verhalen kunnen alsmaar enger worden. Ze kunnen je kind meevoeren en overrompelen. Het is belangrijk dat jij als ouder deze fantasie een plaats geeft en je kind terugbrengt tot de realiteit.
Als je kind bijvoorbeeld ’s nachts bang is in zijn kamer, kan je er overdag eens over praten en de kamer eens samen gaan bekijken. Door het licht aan en uit te doen kan je tonen dat gordijnen er ’s nachts anders uitzien, dat ze kunnen bewegen. Als je kind bijvoorbeeld bang is om wondjes te krijgen, kan je samen een boekje over het lichaam lezen, zodat het beter zal begrijpen wat er gebeurt als een wonde bloedt. 

Angst voor dieren 
Kinderen tussen 2 en 4 jaar zijn geregeld bang voor dieren.
Vaak begint deze angst door een nare ervaring met een dier. Ze kunnen eens erg geschrokken zijn van het geblaf van een hond of ze kunnen eens gestoken zijn door een wesp. Soms zijn kinderen dan alleen bang voor de hond die naar hen heeft geblaft, maar soms worden ze plots bang voor alle honden. Het is ook mogelijk dat je peuter los van nare ervaringen angst heeft voor een bepaald dier of voor dieren in het algemeen. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(Vervolg artikel)

Angst door een ingrijpende gebeurtenis 
Iets wat voor een volwassene niet zo ingrijpend is, kan bij een kind toch angst oproepen. Je peuter kan bijvoorbeeld angstig worden wanneer je met de wagen naar de carwash gaat of met de trein ergens naartoe gaat.
Ook meer ingrijpende gebeurtenissen kunnen je kind angstig maken.
Een plotselinge verandering van omgeving, de geboorte van een broertje of zusje, een echtscheiding, enz. zijn allemaal voorbeelden van gebeurtenissen die peuters en kleuters angst kunnen aanjagen. Vaak zien ze zichzelf als oorzaak van die gebeurtenis.
Kleine kinderen vragen zich af of zij dit niet hadden kunnen voorkomen: 'Als ik maar wat flinker was geweest, dan was papa niet weggegaan.' Bij de komst van een nieuw broertje of zusje vragen ze zich vaak af of mama en papa hen nu ook nog graag zullen zien. 

Mijn kind is bang: hoe kan ik het helpen? 
Je kind, jijzelf als ouder en de omgeving spelen allen een rol.
Angst hoort gewoon bij de ontwikkeling van ieder kind en kan dus niet voorkomen worden. Er bestaat ook geen wondermiddel om de angst van je kind in een handomdraai weg te nemen. We kunnen jou enkele tips geven om je kind te leren omgaan met zijn angst, maar jij kan als ouder het best inschatten welke tips voor jou en je kind bruikbaar zijn.

Daarom is het eerst en vooral nuttig om stil te staan bij:
• wie je kind is: leeftijd, temperament,...
• hoe je zelf omgaat met de angsten van je kind:
neem je de angsten van je kind ernstig?
troost je je kind onmiddellijk? ...
• welke gebeurtenissen een rol kunnen spelen: een verhuis, de geboorte van een broertje of zusje,... 

Hier volgen enkele tips die je kunnen helpen om te gaan met de angst van je kind. In de praktijk zal je deze tips vaak combineren. Het is belangrijk niet te veel te focussen op de angst van je kind. Als jij er ook voortdurend mee bezig bent, zal dat de angst bij je kind alleen maar vergroten. Als je voor een doktersbezoek bijvoorbeeld zelf al zenuwachtig bent omdat je kind bang is voor de dokter, kan je kind dat aanvoelen en zal zijn angst nog toenemen. 

*De angst van je kind ernstig nemen 
Het is belangrijk om de angst van je kind ernstig te nemen en niet weg te lachen. Kinderen moeten voelen dat ze bang mogen zijn. Ze zijn ook echt angstig, daar is niets flauws aan. Uitspraken als “Stel je niet aan!” helpen jouw kind niet om met zijn angst te leren omgaan. Het gevoel van veiligheid dat je kind kwijt is, moet opnieuw worden opgebouwd. Je kind heeft het nodig om getroost te worden. Het moet worden gerustgesteld. Een opmerking als “Iedereen is wel eens bang” kan je kind helpen. 

*Erover praten met je kind 
Over angsten praten met je kind is een eerste stap. Door naar het verhaal van je kind te luisteren, krijg je als ouder een beter zicht op de angst van je kind. Waarom is je kind bang? Wat voelt het precies? Kleine kinderen hebben vaak de hulp van hun ouders nodig om hun angsten te verwoorden. Angst kunnen kinderen ook uiten in hun spel of in hun tekeningen, en dat kan dan een aanknopingspunt vormen om erover te praten. Praten over angsten kan het best overdag plaatsvinden. ’s Avonds of ’s nachts over angsten praten kan immers tot nieuwe angstige gedachten leiden. 

*Je kind de angst helpen overwinnen in kleine stapjes 
Het is zeker niet raadzaam om je kind te dwingen door de angst heen te bijten. Je kind voelt zich op die manier niet beschermd en zal vaak nog angstiger worden. Je kan je kind geleidelijk ervaringen aanbieden waardoor zijn angst zal afnemen. De ervaring kan opgedeeld worden in kleine stapjes. Wanneer je kind bijvoorbeeld bang is voor een dier, kan je eerst samen boekjes over dieren lezen. Dan kan je eens naar een kinderboerderij gaan om samen dieren te bekijken en bij het volgende bezoek wil je kind het dier misschien al eens aaien.
Wanneer je kind bang blijft, is het toch belangrijk om de situatie niet te vermijden. Dan wordt de angstdrempel nog hoger. Een mogelijke hulp voor je kind is om het te laten tellen hoeveel tellen het bang durft te zijn.
Bijvoorbeeld: 'Twee tellen, flink hoor! Jij kan twee tellen bang zijn!' 

*Je kind informatie geven 
Een goed hulpmiddel bij het overwinnen van angst is het geven van informatie aan je kind. Dit neemt heel wat onzekerheid weg. Als je kind van 12 maanden last heeft van sterke scheidingsangst, kan je bijvoorbeeld voordat je weggaat vertellen waar je naartoe gaat en wanneer je het komt ophalen. Je kan je kind ook anderen laten observeren of wat uitleg geven. Als je kind bijvoorbeeld bang is om een poes te aaien, kan je de poes zelf aaien en zeggen: 'Kijk, de poes vindt het fijn dat ik ze aai.”Het lezen van sprookjes of kinderboekjes over bijvoorbeeld 'bang zijn in het donker' kan heel goed helpen. Samen de situatie die angst inboezemt eens naspelen kan je kind houvast bieden, bijvoorbeeld voor een doktersbezoek samen doktertje spelen. 

*Je kind hulp bieden 
Je kind een knuffel geven als het angstig is, troosten wanneer het overstuur is, ... zal het deugd doen. Als je kind weet dat het altijd op jou kan rekenen, zal zijn gevoel van veiligheid vergroten.
Er zijn vele manieren om je kind te helpen wanneer het angstig is. Wanneer je kind bijvoorbeeld bang is in het donker, kan een nachtlichtje helpen om die angst te overwinnen. Ook als jij nog even in zijn buurt blijft rommelen, kan de angst verminderen. 

*Je kind leren dat angst ook voorbijgaat 
Kinderen moeten leren dat angst voorbijgaat. Je kan je kind leren om voor zijn angsten zelf oplossingen te vinden. Als je kind bijvoorbeeld bang is in het donker, kan je het eerst leren om het licht aan te steken.
Gelukkig hebben kinderen ook heel wat mogelijkheden om zelf hun angsten de baas te blijven, bijvoorbeeld door troost te zoeken bij een vertrouwde knuffel.
Als je weet hoe je kind in een bepaalde situatie zijn angst onder controle weet te houden, kan je het misschien helpen om dit hulpmiddeltje ook in een andere situatie te gebruiken. 

*Je kind over zijn scheidingsangst heen helpen 
Scheidingsangst is een voorbijgaande fase in de ontwikkeling.
Elk kind gaat op een andere manier met die angst om. Bij het ene kind duurt deze periode ook langer dan bij het andere kind. De angst zal niet plots weg zijn. Maar je kan je kind wél helpen om iets makkelijker te leren omgaan met dat verschrikkelijke gevoel.
Scheidingsangst kan worden verminderd wanneer de ouder niet fysiek aanwezig is in dezelfde kamer, maar wel bijvoorbeeld in de kamer ernaast. Nog wat rommelen, zingen,... helpt je kind over zijn angst heen: het merkt dat je toch nog in de buurt bent. Vertel aan je kind waar je naartoe gaat voordat je vertrekt. Je kan ook elke keer iets langer wegblijven, zodat je kind stapsgewijs leert om van zijn ouders gescheiden te zijn. Zelf kordaat zijn bij het afscheid maakt het afscheid draaglijker, zowel voor jou als voor je kind. Kiekeboespelletjes leren je kind dat als het iemand even niet ziet, die persoon er toch nog is én ook weer terugkomt. Je kan dit doen door jezelf te verstoppen achter een dekentje en je kind het dekentje te laten wegnemen. Of je kan een voorwerp onder een kussen of achter het gordijn verstoppen. 

Als de angst te groot wordt … 
Sommige ouders proberen van alles om de angst van hun kind weg te nemen.Dit lukt echter niet altijd. Als de angst te groot wordt of lang blijft aanslepen, kan je je als ouder zorgen beginnen te maken.
Op welk moment angst een echt probleem wordt, hangt van heel veel factoren af. Als je kind niet meer normaal kan functioneren door zijn angst of wanneer jij de angst van je kind als een probleem ervaart, dan ís die angst ook een probleem.
Als je nog meer vragen hebt over de angsten van je kind of als je je als ouder zorgen maakt, neem dan gerust contact op met een medewerker van Kind en Gezin. In elk regiohuis van Kind en Gezin kan je terecht voor het 'spreekuur opvoedingsondersteuning'. Tijdens één of meerdere gesprekken zoeken we samen met jou een antwoord op je opvoedingsvragen.

e-mail: [email protected]
www.kindengezin.be
auteur/bron : Kind en Gezin 
verschenen op : 28-08-2008
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## katje45

Hallo Agnes,

Hele mooie artikelen die voor de meeste kinderen op zullen gaan.
Het is alleen zo jammer als je merkt dat jou kind "anders" angstig is als andere kinderen en ook erger dat het op de gewone kinder angsten wordt afgeschoven. En op die momenten niet naar de moeder gevoelens wordt geluisterd dat er iets niet goed is.
Helaas spreek ik hier mee uit ervaring.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Katje,
Het is een 'globaal' artikel...helaas kan het soms ook veel erger....

Xx

----------

